# The Best Thing Furtwängler Ever Composed



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Symphonic Concerto for Piano and Orchestra:

(I have listened to all the recordings on youtube; I think this version is superior)


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Today I woke up with this piece listing through my head. That's when you know the music means something to you. I played it the second I woke up; it has never sounded better.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. I've tried his second symphony, but it didn't stick with me. I haven't heard of this work, and so far the piano writing is interesting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The best thing Furtwängler ever composed was his resignation letter as conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The best thing Furtwängler ever composed was his resignation letter as conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic.


I am almost wetting myself


----------

